# Roof Rack for Mohican



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All, having purchased our first m/h, a Mohican, I need to carry my windsurfer on the roof,there is a rack at the rear but I will need something at the front, in front of the roof light to keep board off the rooflight.
Can I fit a bar type rack at this position ?

Many Thanks
Barry


----------

